# Fictional Characters



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not asking you to list fiction characters of your type.
Has anyone ever said you were like a character of your type and if so, do you relate to them?

For myself, I get have had a few people calling me Phoebe Buffay (Friends) . I have previously read she is an ENFP. I think it has to do with her wit, seeing the bright side, creativity and quirks. ;]


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Enid from Ghost World, but i find her obnoxious so i hope its only a matter of style.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't think I've ever actually found a fictional INTP that someone has compared me to, though I've found that I tend to relate to fictional INTPs even before figuring out that they're INTPs.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I've only gotten one comment like that. It didn't happen again.


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

My mother claims that I remind her of Tiffany Aching...


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, people were insinuating I'd be like House when I said I was considering becoming a physician. I try to be less of an ass now


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I've never been compared to a fictional character, although I bare strong resemblances to Marcus Fenix in style and outlook.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

House & Doktor Sleepless are the ones I get told I'm like; Doktor by my comic geek friends. Someone once told me I'm like Deadpool and that is when I started picking up those comics. I agree to a point on that one. My dad has said I'm a meaner version of Doctor Who.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

So you're house? Great, now to get rid of death cat.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I liked Death Cat. Ah, that was a fun episode.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been repeatedly compared with Luna Lovegood from the Harry Potter series, by several people who know me. My boyfriend was the first to point it out, and without knowing that anyone had said it before, my brother, who was comparing family members with Harry Potter characters, said, "...and OBVIOUSLY Snail would be Luna." My mother, who wasn't there when he said that, came to the same conclusion independently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Luna is the quintessential INFP. That's why she clashes with Hermione, who is ESTJ.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought Hermione was an introvert.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

No, she's way too bossy to be an introvert. The more you think of her though, the harder she becomes to type. At first, she appears to be ESTJ, but then, she appears more ENTJ, but then, she seems to be like ENFJ. Anyways, that conclusion was reached by dozens of people on typology central.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> Someone once told me I'm like Deadpool and that is when I started picking up those comics.


Chimichanga Chimichanga Chimichanga


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I've often been compared to silent main characters in role-playing video games (like Crono from _Chrono Trigger_, or the main characters in the _Persona_ games). It's like I can go on adventures, lead people, kick ass, and make lots of friends without saying a word.

If only having seven different girlfriends at the same time were as easy in the real world as it is for this guy, I would be golden.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

MannyP said:


> I've often been compared to silent main characters in role-playing video games (like Crono from _Chrono Trigger_, or the main characters in the _Persona_ games). It's like I can go on adventures, lead people, kick ass, and make lots of friends without saying a word.
> 
> If only having seven different girlfriends at the same time were as easy in the real world as it is for this guy, I would be golden.


Assuming you can get seven different girlfriends at the same time in the first place. I don't know if he could be a ladies man IRL, seems a little androgynous. But I suppose it all comes down to personality...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Luna is the quintessential INFP. That's why she clashes with Hermione, who is ESTJ.


Hermione is an ENFJ. McGonagall is the ESTJ of the series, lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> Hermione is an ENFJ.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would think more ENTJ. She's friendly to her friends but she has no problem with handing harsh criticism or giving people her own two cents.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2009)

Selden said:


> I would think more ENTJ. She's friendly to her friends but she has no problem with handing harsh criticism or giving people her own two cents.


The criticism bothers her, though she learns to rise above it as her character develops. She gives people her two cents, agreed that's ENTJ style. ENFJs sometimes do this interesting thing were they shut off their F and go T. But they always revert back to F eventually. She doesn't insist on leading their group, and she likes harmony. The fact that she helps the boys study is very ENFJ as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Hermione is such an ISTJ it's not even funny.

And Luna is a whacko INTP. Not much Fi in her, a lot of oddball Ti-Ne-Si world outlook.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> Hermione is such an ISTJ it's not even funny.
> 
> And Luna is a whacko INTP. Not much Fi in her, a lot of oddball Ti-Ne-Si world outlook.


No, Luna is one of ours. ONE OF OURS!!! She doesn't like to use logic, is sort of artsy, and is dark and mysterious. More INFP category.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

The only thing she has going for F is that she doesn't have much "scientific" scrutiny and just likes to believe any outlandish theory she comes across. Her naive bluntness that catches others by surprise and the obliviousness to the way others see her are all indications of a _very_ strong Ti.

(I'm talking from the way the characters appear in the books. I've never seen the movies. It's possible they were cast differently there, or played by actors who portrayed them differently. This might be why the "artistic, dark and artsy" parts don't really ring a bell for me.)


----------



## Reality Soldier (Oct 3, 2009)

Usually when people compare me to a character, it's a comparison to a movie I haven't seen or a book I haven't read. Though I _do_ remember being compared to J.D. from Scrubs a couple of times and he's a character I tend to relate to a lot.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been compared to Meg Griffin from Family Guy far too many times :sad:
My friends says I'm like Bella Swan from Twilight. That made me so sick I can't describe it in words.

I was compared to Hermione Granger a lot in Primary School, but that was only because I was the brainy kid. I'm nothing like Hermione.

The only one I agree with was when my mom compared me to Kerry from 8 Simple Rules.


----------



## Tantive (Dec 17, 2008)

I found Luna Lovegood a classic case of infp, it also showed quite well with her interaction with Harry Potter, the pieces of advice she had given him and helping hands at the moment he needed it best.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2009)

@ Holly

Bella would never be an active poster on a board of any kind, so don't worry or be too sickened, whoever compared you to her must have seen you as quiet, introverted and intellectual, which are traits you and the character share?

Bella, on a forum? Lololololol! She would much rather go clean something. I call her ISFJ.

note: ISFJ done right is the best. Bella isn't too healthy imo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*House, ofcourse said it before.
Shawn Spencer (Psych)
Patrick Jane (Mentalist)

New:
Castle
*


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Sometimes I felt (feel) related to Joey Potter from Dawson's Creek.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I've also been compared to Claire from The Time Traveller's Wife. I don't know whether that is a good thing though. I've never read the book or seen the film.


----------



## kibou (Apr 22, 2010)

thewindlistens said:


> The only thing she has going for F is that she doesn't have much "scientific" scrutiny and just likes to believe any outlandish theory she comes across. Her naive bluntness that catches others by surprise and the obliviousness to the way others see her are all indications of a _very_ strong Ti.
> 
> (I'm talking from the way the characters appear in the books. I've never seen the movies. It's possible they were cast differently there, or played by actors who portrayed them differently. This might be why the "artistic, dark and artsy" parts don't really ring a bell for me.)


This is interesting...I'm kinda leaning toward INTP as well, she just comes off as too floaty and emotionally secure to be INFP, INTPs are precise with their own words but are pretty floaty in person in my experience. Also, Luna's relationship insight isn't necessarily from Fi, I think it's primarily from Ne, which is common in INFPs and INTPs. But her comments weren't value-based (Fi), and probably more from processing the situation rationally (Ti).


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

Somebody online once told me I was like a cross between Osaka and Tomo from the anime/manga Azumanga Daioh. :mellow:

...Well, any comparisons to Osaka I take as a compliment! XD


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Even though I'm a guy I admit that I really enjoyed Azumanga. I think if someone were to describe me, I'd be Tomo lol. Being the constant thorn in Koyomi's side. :tongue:


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> Even though I'm a guy I admit that I really enjoyed Azumanga. I think if someone were to describe me, I'd be Tomo lol. Being the constant thorn in Koyomi's side. :tongue:


Haha, that's kind of why I wouldn't want to be 100% compared to Tomo... I like being energetic, but I don't want to be so energetic that I'm as annoying as heck to certain people! That, and Tomo can be a jerk sometimes... :tongue: 

But other than that, it's good. So, I think I agree with the person comparing me to a mix of Osaka and Tomo! XD


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Well realting to Pheobe would be quite odd now, since i'm not an ENFP at all. So what character do I relate to? Hmmm. Possibly Mulan from well Mulan.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Well realting to Pheobe would be quite odd now, since i'm not an ENFP at all. So what character do I relate to? Hmmm. Possibly Mulan from well Mulan.


Just because someone isn't the same type as you doesn't mean you can't relate to them.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

MannyP said:


> Just because someone isn't the same type as you doesn't mean you can't relate to them.


But that was the whole point of this thread.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

^lol owned
Apparently, this is me. 









L (yes that is his name) is a genius detective from this comic book called Death Note.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

kibou said:


> This is interesting...I'm kinda leaning toward INTP as well, she just comes off as too floaty and emotionally secure to be INFP, INTPs are precise with their own words but are pretty floaty in person in my experience. Also, Luna's relationship insight isn't necessarily from Fi, I think it's primarily from Ne, which is common in INFPs and INTPs. But her comments weren't value-based (Fi), and probably more from processing the situation rationally (Ti).


I was pondering INTP for a while, but consider when Hermiony insults The Quibbler...

I personally think Hermiony is an ISFJ...Harry comments on her being quieter than Ron during the fourth book...I think bossy introverts are quite possible...The girl I would best relate to her is an ISFJ. Capable is the word that applies really. Also, compare her learning style with Snapes - a clear N. Where in the half blood prince we hear of him creating his own concoctions, changing, building on what was and making it better in his notes in Harry's potions book, Hermiony considers deviating from the original text book instructions to be sacrelidgeous...Snape also often criticizing her for essentially swallowing the text book.

I would definately call her an F - just because she's intelligent doesn't make her a T, and while her being emotional doesn't make her an F, consider the emotional causes she desires to pioneer; the house elves for instance...

Jeeze louise guys...:frustrating:

As for characters I've been compared to who're my type...

Hmm...*Editing editing*

Hermiony is the only one to be close, and people dispute her type a fair chunk...(And my friends all dispute that I'm like her...xD ohh the confusion)

I'm not actually sure of my type, for what it's worth.




Mutatio NOmenis said:


> No, she's way too bossy to be an introvert


You need to meet my dad...


----------



## Lapsistiai (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been compared to Kevin Sandusky from _Tropic Thunder_. 










Only one I can think of that could conceivably be an INTP, the others are usually wacked-out combinations.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

wickedwitchofthemidwest said:


> Perhaps it is because I am now thinking about how similar their hair styles are, but I think you have a point with that Chandler-Xander thing. I think Xander might be more prone to take on a leadership roll (just thinking about his Nick Fury impersonation in the comic book season).
> 
> Nevertheless- Willow is awesome!


 She is! Though I think she's a a lot nicer than I am. Plus I don't feel as timid as her unless it's around new people, then I definitely can act a lot more like that :bored:
With Xander and Chandler they both seem to love the same style of joking and I see the same self-deprecating and casual ribbing of others and the world around them. It's the kind of humour I love so they were both awesome characters for me roud:
I haven't read any of the comic-stuff so I'm not sure about the leadership role but you could be right, though it seemed like he took on it a bit more after Caleb blinded him. More like it solidified the extent of how serious and real this world he was a part of was becoming so he had to react by leading?


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Pyroscope said:


> You must be awesome then =D I love Lorelai so much, her tangents are almost entirely the reason why I even like Gilmore Girls. You guys must be adorable together! I loved seeing those two all cuddly and relationshippy with each other =3 Luke can be pretty hilarious at times :laughing:
> Oh and I'm curious, I always wondered about whether Luke was ISTP or ISTJ, it's kind of off-topic but how come you think J over P? I can see reasons for both!


Yeah Luke and my husband both kind of come across as cranky at times but when you really need them, (emotionally or on a project) they're incredibly loyal and dependable. Plus the way I ramble on and my husband gives little bottom line answers reminds me of us, it's amusing. My husband likes the show too.

As for your question, why ISTJ? I'm not sure...since honestly I haven't watched in quite awhile since it's been off... He just seems like he's very into routine and organization. My husband (and the description I read of ISTPs) is that they are a bit more spontaneous, though they're both fairly set in their ways so maybe he IS an ISTP. I think I've read in other places that he was a J too though...


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

MO from Wall e (random I know) is the only character I ever related too and my friends saw it too.

I've been compared to 










This little ****. My girlfriend, ex girlfriend and cousin say so. They're the only people I watched this anime with :sad:. 

"OkuwakaTsubomi tends to act mature for her age, and is often capable of intimidating senior students by pure force of personality. She tends to get angry or flustered easily, giving her an outspoken and very expressive personality. In effect, she can be loud in her opinions of others. Also she is a member of the St. Spica Choir and it is believed that the reason she joined was because of Konohana Hikari, though Tsubomi denies this."


And the little cool chick from kick-ass. I get her _a lot_. I did act like her as a kid (to a less extreme of course). I liked being compared to her too because she's not a huffy little bitch like other characters I've been compared to. And she's an obvious ENTJ.










And the infamous one:










That really annoyed me as a kid (though she seems like an ESTJ to me, she seems to be pegged as an ENTJ).

But still, MO, as strange as it seems, is the only character I've ever related to. He's like an xSTJ or something though :sad:


----------



## salxx22 (Apr 15, 2011)

I connect almost totally with Mia Thermopolis from Princess Diaries. May be corny but yeah its weird how much im like her. Personality wise anyway x


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I've heard of Amelie being considered an INFJ, which is my type, and I really relate to her. In fact, I just rewatched the movie today


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

Stringer Bell, I've been told before, and I don't really disagree. I can almost see myself mirroring his actions and mannerisms, for the most part, were I in his situation.


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't get told that I remind people of anyone very often (maybe because I'm so private), but one of my friends said out of the blue one day that I remind her of the main character from this manga/anime "Kimi ni Todoke". I had never heard of it before, but it was so unusual/flattering that someone would be reminded of me by a fictional character that I decided to check it out. Now I use her as my avatar/user pic here


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

My best friend enjoys comparing me with any strange character (or at least those she finds strange or unusual) she can find, therefore I've been called Sheldon Cooper and Luna Lovegood (I don't like Harry Potter but from what I've read, she's not really like me) lately but everyone agrees that she's just exagerating because she finds me pleasantly weird. 
We can probably relate to a lot of characters for some reasons considering that they are more likely to be stereotyped but truth to be told, I'm rather ordinary and I think people just claim that one is "like this character" because they focus on a trait of personality.

In secondary school, I got the "Hermione Granger" thing because I am a nerd, been called Lisa Simpson by my brother because I'm a nerd (though I may have been a bit like her as a child). 
Basically, any "*nerdy*" character was me, especially when they also lack social skill and when they don't deal with practical fields (no Bones for me) : _Ross Geller, Sheldon Cooper, the girl who calls him dumbass, Amy Farrah Fowler, Hermione Granger, Lisa Simpson, Samantha Carter (because Daniel is a man and I'm not), Rodney McKay, Timothy McGee etc.
_ 
Sometimes, I'm also "the alien", the *weird* one, cloudcuckoolander :_ Lilo (Lilo and Stitch, not like her at all), Luna Lovegood, Sheldon Cooper, Amy Farrah Fowler, The 11th Doctor (definetely not but he's an alien and I like bow ties), the professor in Futurama, etc._

And there's my aunt who claims I'm secretly the mad scientist kind because we hate each other. 

It's probably flattering but I really think it shows a lack of judgement (I don't even think there's a type more common than another in their comparisons).

(Well, I admit it's fun to turn life into fiction sometimes).


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

Recently while watching The Deathly Hallows (part 1), my mum jokingly compared me to Luna (the scene where she told her dad that Harry didn't want to talk to them but was too polite to tell them... I'm not that bad. Really. Actually I'm not much like her at all, which my mum then also admitted.) and I think I've been called Spock one time while pointing out/overanalyzing some logical flaw. When I was younger and people compared me to Pippi Longstocking, which I hated. There have probably been more, but it's never a total comparison, always only single facets of their/my behaviour or appearance, and even that is rare. Obviously I am ttly speshul and unique.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

People say I'm like Chandler from Friends & Kramer from Seinfeld, both of which are ENTPs.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been compared to Yuki from the Haruhi Suzumiya light novels/anime. I've also been compared to Spock and to the Vulcans in general.


----------



## chickpeaax (Mar 17, 2011)

someone I know calls me Phoebe (from Friends) at regular intervals.
which is weird because it's not someone I'm particularly close to.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Dr. House (Is he INTP or ENTP)?
Mad scientist (not a character, but an archetype).

And he's not fictional, but Abraham Lincoln (just because of the whole honesty thing).


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Physically I've been told 4 times I look like Jennifer Aniston, though I don't really see it. 
I relate to Jules on Cougar Town... not when she's super controlling but just aspects of her, the way she loves surrounding herself with her friends and attracts all sorts of people.

Oh and someone in here said they are compared to Patrick Jane... he's not the best looking guy (he's just average) but his charisma makes him irresistable, I love how cheeky/mischievious he is.


----------



## Ohhiknow67 (Nov 24, 2010)

Chandler-ENTP Xander- possibly ENFP. So yes, somewhat similar.


----------



## Ohhiknow67 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been compared to Anne from Anne of Green Gables and Amelie.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

This is a necro-bump, but I don't care. This seems like a fun thread and should come back.


Grish said:


> I've been compared to Yuki from the Haruhi Suzumiya light novels/anime. I've also been compared to Spock...


Hey, me too. I've also been compared to Near from Death Note. Well, basically any Stoic that shows up. I'm not _that _stoic, but I guess I can see where my friends are coming from. 
Oh, also, The Brain from Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Someone said I was like Clare from Claymore, and typed her as INFJ. I dunno what I'd type her as, but sure, the solemn attitude and inner passion fit me. Although I would definitely be a defensive warrior type over an offensive warrior type. e6 security FTW!


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

My brother says I'm a lot like Holo in a series called Spice and Wolf... but I have never seen/read it so I don't know if that character is the same type as me or not. 

My mom compares me to Shikamaru from Naruto, though, who always gets INTP slapped onto him :V She bought me a t-shirt that says "genius at work" since I always look lazy like I'm not doing anything lol, even though I'm thinking and just want to be left alone.


----------

